# Recent pics of Pup



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

Taken today. At 5 and a half months, she is nearly grown up....i think?

She loves her grub, esp if you add a bit of yoghurt!

And sits up waiting for her food to go down!


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

She's beautiful, what breed is she?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

she's lovely..she looks so proud


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful


----------



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> She's beautiful, what breed is she?


just a mix of some sort.x


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Well a very good mix!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

awww absolutely gorgeous, lovely and stocky. Looks like a pit cross?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely looking dog  like her face!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes growing well, and filling out nicely,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

5 months wow what a lovely dog, she's looks so proud, I bet she's easy to train she looks so focused.

Sue


----------



## chris harding (May 29, 2008)

We all love our dogs i know, but she is a star! A great companion dog who just manages to behave well enough and be "biddable" enough to be forgiven her very few indiscretions. I adore her. She will be 6 months next week and has been the easiest dog i have had, despite what she MIGHT look like.X

Ps. Thank you for looking and liking.X


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

she is beautiful ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

What a lovely lady she's turning into.

She's gorgeous


----------

